# Chainsaw



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I currently have a Mcculloh chainsaw and its on its last leg. I had a couple of people recomend Stihl. What do some of you guys have? Any input?


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know what you just asked, but I like your two friends


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i have had a stihl 026 for several years now and am very happy with it.
i have a buddy that is a tree trimmer for the power company here and all of their saws are stihl.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Husqvarna or Stihl, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would look INTO Shindawa. I use almost all Shindawa tools now. I have a Stihl chainsaw, which works awsome, but I know Shindawa makes a great saw. I think they are alittle more expensive, but they work well.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Depends on what you use it for (read - how often). All of them work pretty good, just like 4 wheelers. If you do a fair amount of work with yours, get a Husky. I have had 3 of them in the last 25 years and they are beasts.

Just run the gas out of them when you get finished if it will not be used again in a month, and it will last forever.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Third vote for Husqvarna. Best you can get.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I've had a Shindaiwa for the past 20 years. I burn 6 cords of wood per year and have never had a problem with the saw, They are the Cadillac of chain saws!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

1 vote for your avatar!! :beer:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Make that two!! :beer: .......and what was he asking anyway?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chain....what?  :rock:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. I will do some more research on some of the suggestions. I have plenty of trees to cut, most are cottonwood trees.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Get a stihl, not because I think there the best (they are the best) but because if and thats a big if you do need parts you can find stihl parts just about anywhere. The other saws are also good but you cant find parts everywhere. For the record Ive used stihl, jonsered, and husqvarna. And I definateley prefer the stihl.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Stoeger, I don't think that you should be allowed to post anything on this website with an avatar like that because I can never concentrate after seeing your avatar! I would like to help you out by giving you my opion on what chainsaw to use but DAMN....there is that picture again!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i would get a stihl i have had 3 and still have a 310 and its the best one i have used. plenty of power and itll zip through cotton wood like nothing.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

No doubt, Stihl. I wouldn't own anything else. Have used a lot with previous employment, but for my own use, I wouldn't buy a chainsaw that didn't say Stihl on it.

BTW, love the twins. 8)


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

I did some research before buying mine, some questions that I asked myself were. Who makes a great reliable saw? Who is going to repair it if I have any problems? Who will sharpen the chain when needed? How easily can I get parts for it? How do I know I am buying the saw that will do exactly what I need, without being underpowered or major overkill? In my location the answer is: Stihl. I have the MS230C 16" bar and my local dealer is the reason that I bought it. There are some great saws out there but I wanted more than a saw. I wanted the support behind the product, and that is why I did a lot of research before buying. I will be cutting 5 to 6 cord a year and since I just finished my cutting for this year, I am happy to say I own a Stihl.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't want to burst your guys' bubble but i'm pretty sure that's a dude with a lot of silicon...check out the manly facial features. :roll:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Only Stihl.

ACE Hardware has them and about the only one that
has warranty program, services them, and parts for them.

I have a 260 Pro with 18" bar. This one has the de compression
valve on top.

Used it all last week out on the farm in that hot weather. Had
to get rid of some fallen trees from the Ellendale area shear winds.

Worked without a hitch. I recommend this one highly for around the
farm, it has done any job around there.

Remember to always loosen the bar nuts and slack the chain when at
rest or done. Takes load off the engine shaft.

This one is brand new (maybe 10 hrs on it). If you buy used your asking
for trouble (usually someone else's).

They are high priced, but what you get in being able to get it serviced (if needed) and the times the others break down (often) you save, if you
figure the time running around trying to get others fixed and parts, its
worth it.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh yea,

ACE is usually set up to sharpen the chain.

Price in Rapid City is $5.00, to true it up and keep teeth rake at 
correct angle.

Stihl chains are the best made from what I've seen.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having been in the equipment rental business for a good number of years I got to see which saws would withstand the abuse that customers put them through!

Sthil and Shindawia where the only ones I would recommend. I have not looked at either of these as of late, but Shindawia would be my choice. Ease of adjustment of the chain, changing of a chain etc and also adjustment of the carbs when needed.

If you buy it from a servicing dealer parts should not be an issue. I also recommend looking at Oregon chains and bars when looking to replace the originals. They are of equal quality for less money regardless of the brand you buy.

One thing to keep in mind is that Shindawia will give you enough power to go up in size on a bar if needed. But make sure that what ever you buy that you have a good dealer. All brands are decent, but the dealer is the most important if by chance you need warranty service. One of the larger Sthil dealers I know farm out all their service work. Depending which small engine shop it went to made the difference if the equipment would work right afterwords!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very good post RON I agree 100%.

They are great saws. You can't go wrong with a Stihl, but the Shindiawa is hands down a better saw. If I remember right they come with a Oregon bar and chain on it. I have one stihl with a 18 in bar, and a Shin.. with a 16 and 24 in bar. It has enough power for both bars.

Just my .02


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

DakotaDog72 said:


> I don't know what you just asked, but I like your two friends


Yeah, who is your friend?

Back to chain saw, a good sharp chain can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Her name is Maryse Oullette.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm going to agree with zpoeler. They look a bit fake and she looks a bit manly. Unless you've checked. :lol:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

stoeger said:


> Her name is Maryse Oullette.


haha i know a dude who has the same last name.....it would be so funny if they were related


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm from a logging community with most of my family working as loggers at one time or another and the only two brands of saw you will ever see them running is Husky or stihl with more leaning towards husky. I don't think you could go wrong though with either brand if you get the right saw for you needs.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

deacon said:


> DakotaDog72 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you just asked, but I like your two friends
> ...


left and right :lol: :lol:


----------

